# Short of shooting one...



## iPrep (Jun 8, 2011)

How do I keep the deer away from my crop?! I thought my dogs might be enough, but obviously... THESE deer fear nothing.

I don't want to shoot one, but I am at my wit's end with these young ladies eating my hard work.

If it were hunting season, I would drop one and butcher it. But it's not. I have some fencing materials, but who's to say they won't jump right over it?!

help.... ?


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Go to a barber shop and ladies hair salons. ASk them for all thier left over swept up hair. Scatter that around the garden. They dont like the smell of humans and all the chemicals on the hair. You can also go get lion poop if ya have a zoo nearby. They wont come within 1/2 mile of your garden. Simplest answer is an electric fence (or a fence of Dual lines- one high- one low) with a solar charger.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

On a little bit different subject I have heard of putting out small shallow (1/2 inch maybe) dishes with some beer in it (dont waste too much of it though) to attract and kill snails that might get in your garden or other places. I guess the snails like beer and they drink til they are dead. 

I too have heard of putting hair around your garden.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I can save you a trip to the barber and the zoo. Neither works.
If the smell of humans would scare them off they wouldn't be there in the first place. Usually people leave enough scent around the garden just by being out there. Lion poop won't work either as they do not know what a lion is to begin with and have no reason to be afraid of one.
Put an electric fence around your garden and replant.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

iPrep said:


> I don't want to shoot one, but I am at my wit's end with these young ladies eating my hard work.
> 
> If it were hunting season, I would drop one and butcher it. But it's not. I have some fencing materials, but who's to say they won't jump right over it?!
> 
> help.... ?


why not? time constraints? worried about parasites (I worry about that sometimes with summer rabbits)? because you can get a nuisance permit & shoot them year-round on your own property, some places you don't even need the permit


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Hubby "marks" his territory all around the acerage. We have no deer problems lol

you can only get a nuisance permit here if you're a farmer or a commercial orchard.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Shoot'em, eat'em and shut up (meaning, don't tell *anyone*).


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

iPrep said:


> How do I keep the deer away from my crop?! I thought my dogs might be enough, but obviously... THESE deer fear nothing.
> 
> I don't want to shoot one, but I am at my wit's end with these young ladies eating my hard work.
> 
> ...


Wolf pee, you can buy it at sporting goods store or my fav is a SCARECROW, hooks up to water hose and has a sensor, sprays water when any animal is too close.


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Only thing I've seen that _consistently_ works is a tall deer fence. It's incredible how high they can jump.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried hair, soap, dryer sheets and all worked a little but you had to keep switching them every few weeks or the deer would seem to get used to the smell. I found the urine trick to work the best. I pee in a bottle and bring it outside with me to mark known paths into the property and them just sprinkle it around places I do not want them to get into. Sure you can just pee while outside but I can collect more and get better coverage this way. I hear it is also a great source of nitrogen but you want to go easy or it will burn the plants. My tomatoes love a little now and again, it greens the plants right up. It also cut way down on the folks at work asking if I have any extra vegetables I could bring in when I told them how I fertilize to get such great results.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL OH WOODY! That made my day!!! Toooo Funny!!!!!!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

jungatheart said:


> Only thing I've seen that _consistently_ works is a tall deer fence. It's incredible how high they can jump.


This is the only thing I'm aware of that works consistently.

The fence needs to be six feet high and chain link, 2X4 or something similar. We put up chicken wire but they've managed to break through it. We als have electric fence wire around the top to keep the bears from climbing over.

Shooting them will not work as new deer just keep showing up and you sill get in big trouble doing it. (Although you'll eat well for a short time until the game warden shows up) Plus ... it only takes them one night to completely destroy a garden. Don't take the chance on anything except a good fence.


----------



## iPrep (Jun 8, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> why not? time constraints? worried about parasites (I worry about that sometimes with summer rabbits)? because you can get a nuisance permit & shoot them year-round on your own property, some places you don't even need the permit


ORLY?! I didn't know that. I will have to call a local rangers office and ask about it. I have a rifle, and I'd love some venison.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've always seen pie plates attached to fences because the motion is supposed to scare them off, but I don't know if it works.


----------

